# Undo socket double tap



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi guys been a while! Was shown pictures of job this week and super wants double lugged meter socket split using Polaris lugs on load side.....to Undo the double up. I don’t think that solution is any better than the double tap. Was searching for references other than 10 foot rule 240 in a gutter , I’m fairly certain his solution is a no go. Thoughts?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I don’t have any technical support for you. however i definitely have some moral support for you — GREAT TO SEE YOU RGH, hope everything is going well!!!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi MH! And thank you! I missed you guys trying to at least do some lurking in here always a wealth of knowledge! It’s been a crazy few years , hope you are safe and healthy as Well!


----------

